# ADT Security Systems....



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Got a quote for ADT.

2 doors and 1 motion sensor in the front.

$713 installation
$758 per year (5 year term)

Is this accurate???


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Got a quote for ADT.
> 
> 2 doors and 1 motion sensor in the front.
> 
> ...


Corporate or Independent Dealer?? Are you paying outright?


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

FatKat Printz said:


> Corporate or Independent Dealer?? Are you paying outright?


 i just went to ADT website and inquired there. They sent someone out.

A little higher then their website advertises.


----------



## Skinbus (Jul 2, 2007)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Got a quote for ADT.
> 
> 2 doors and 1 motion sensor in the front.
> 
> ...


Holy S*it! You can get a whole house done for $100 installation + $360 yr.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Skinbus said:


> Holy S*it! You can get a whole house done for $100 installation + $360 yr.


yea thats what i was expecting...atleast in the ballpark.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

Burglar Alarm, Intrusion Detection Systems & Alarms - ADT

Everything listed there...is the same that was listed on my Quote.


----------



## binki (Jul 16, 2006)

we paid $250 for 2 doors and 2 sensors and $32/month with no contract with our local guys.


----------



## TYGERON (Apr 26, 2009)

I ditched ADT after having an issue.

Got "free" motion detectors, 2 doors, glass break. Paid $90 for wireless backup. $40/month monitoring.

Get the wireless backup. Lotta line cuts.


----------



## BrianRichards (Dec 12, 2010)

$758/yr is far, FAR too much for monitoring


----------



## venomclothing (Apr 25, 2011)

FatboyGraphics said:


> Got a quote for ADT.
> 
> 2 doors and 1 motion sensor in the front.
> 
> ...



DO NOT DO IT. It's a rip off. Don't forget that they are independent dealers , call another one and don't mention the quote you got cuz they will probably up theres more than normal but less than the quote you received. ADT always has specials that you can see online


----------



## odil1372 (Aug 15, 2009)

WE signed up with a 2-yr contract, 27.99 mo and the install was waived. Plus, we sold some lighted hats to the owner.


----------



## Naptime (May 19, 2011)

i had ADT at my pizza shop...

sensors on front and back door. sensors on 4 windows. motion sensor at back door, motion sensor in front lobby, motion sensor at oven (thieves like to come in through the hood ventilation.) tied into my phone lines and internet as a backup, 24/7 monitoring including monitoring electrical, phone, or internet outages.

iirc i was paying $75 monthly, and i paid nothing for installation.


----------



## FatboyGraphics (Sep 20, 2009)

has anyone been required fire protection monitoring? State Farm is saying I need fire protection monitoring. But didnt' go into detail what that meant.


----------



## wattsk3 (Jun 30, 2009)

That is crazy, I had two motion sensors, six doors, two smoke detectors, and two heat detectors put in and the whole system wasn't but $1300. Monitoring is $200 per year, plus our insurance give us a discount on our policy. I had a local installer put the service in and it is monitored by Security Central.


----------

